# stamina



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

has anyone ever noticed that when your on gear you obviously can lift more but you don't have the stamina to lift or hold ordinary things.  For instance i was carrying a box the other day to my truck.  It was pretty light feeling but my arms started to get pumped and got tired.  Even when i carry my baby in his car seat my arms get fatigued quickly.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> has anyone ever noticed that when your on gear you obviously can lift more but you don't have the stamina to lift or hold ordinary things.  For instance i was carrying a box the other day to my truck.  It was pretty light feeling but my arms started to get pumped and got tired.  Even when i carry my baby in his car seat my arms get fatigued quickly.


yeah it sucks doesnt it   heck my arms get fatigued when i try to shave. i have to stop and rest 1/2 way through the process.
adding cardio would help but most people who are trying to bulk dont do cardio cause they dont want to see alowering of gains. if you look closely at articles about pro bodybuilders though. almost all of them do cardio year round to maintain a good stamina especially for those really tough workouts during contest prep time when your cardiovascular system will determine results moreso than your body strength.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> yeah it sucks doesnt it   heck my arms get fatigued when i try to shave. i have to stop and rest 1/2 way through the process.



I thought it was kinda odd that when i talk on the phone i have to switch hands frequently.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I thought it was kinda odd that when i talk on the phone i have to switch hands frequently.


kinda the same as when you are sitting all alone in the bathroom   j/k
boy you really opened yourself up for that one and i couldnt resist


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> kinda the same as when you are sitting all alone in the bathroom   j/k
> boy you really opened yourself up for that one and i couldnt resist



i get enough of that from texascreed lol.  Don't you start on me


----------



## Iron Warrior (Jan 17, 2005)

I definitely believe in cardio while bulking. My leg workouts don't kick my ass as bad as they did when I didn't do cardio. Just gotta make sure you account for those calories and do low to moderate intensity


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

i'm gonna save that for when i start my cutting cycle


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn I was thinking the same thing today.  I had to switch hands about 3 times in a 3 minute conversation.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 18, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Damn I was thinking the same thing today.  I had to switch hands about 3 times in a 3 minute conversation.



lol...shouldn't waste your money on Phone Sex bro. lol JK


----------

